# D20 Modern/Future/Traveller



## Fersboo (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm a returning gamer in the Crownsville/Millersville area looking for individuals/groups that are running/interested in hard-Sci-Fi campaigns.


----------



## Fersboo (Aug 9, 2007)

For those who don't know where Crownsville/Millersville may be, it is between Annapolis/Glen Burnie/Odenton.


just a sneaky way to bump this thread.......


----------



## jezter6 (Aug 14, 2007)

Consider me interested in Modern and maybe a little future.


----------



## Fersboo (Aug 15, 2007)

I haven't done much in the way of role playing besides reading some materials over the last 14 years.  I really don't have a clue about finding a group in my area and am hesitant to try PbP because it seems to rely heavily on role aspect whereas I prefer a bit of a balance between role and roll.

I note your interest jezter6, and assume you are within a reasonable distance.  Send me an email and maybe we can start developing a campaign and group.

John aka Fersboo

fersboo@yahoo.com


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey!

Just wanted to draw your attention to the EN World MD/VA/DC area Gameday!  It's being held on October 27th in DC and there will be players from all over the area (plus many EN Worlders traveling from around the US (Omaha and Boston, for example)).  It'll be a good opportunity to meet some local gamers and play some fun games!

You can get in on the action by heading to our Gameday Planning forum hosted here at EN World.

Link: http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=208 or www.dcgameday.com


----------

